# Girl throws pups into river (upsetting content)



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Do not watch if you are upset easily 

I wonder what she'll get, a slap on the wrist? 

Teenage girl throws puppies into a river in online video - Telegraph


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

oh...i did not realise that vid would be so long, graphic and that there would be so many puppies :'(
I wish I'd not seen it now


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to wonder WTF is wrong with some people and how they could be so cold.
But as it says it is thought she is in bosnia so doubt she will even get a slap on the wrists!


----------



## echogecko (Jan 12, 2010)

that is sick and has really upset me. she needs throwing in to get the puppies out!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That was awful to watch! Made me want to cry.

But WTF did she video it - was she proud of what she was doing??

Some people need euthanasing! :bash: :devil:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

:gasp: horrible little :devil::devil:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Shame- Poor pups...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am crying. Wish I didn't watch. She looked like she was enjoying every moment, too.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm guessing that show's just how different cultures are. It's as though getting rid of unwanted puppies is as easy as throwing away a few used nappies.


Although... why was she wearing a glove on the throwing hand?


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

what a little ratbag


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

poor puppys, what a waste of life.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

:censor:


:devil:


Oh if I got my hands on her.....


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

That was thoroughly disturbing and disgusting. Turned it off after about a minute.


----------



## Pobie (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone should chuck her in a river, so mad those poor little puppies


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

oh my god that actually made me cry

those poor puppies, I want to jump in and rescue them 

she needs throwing in a river with her arms and legs tied together and see how she likes it, cos its gotta be pretty similar to how the puppies felt!!!


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

looked like they had only just been born as the glove she was wearing has staining on like the pups could still be wet. sick :censor: she is. just shows the world we live in and how evil we can be. makes you ashamed to be human. im sat next to my 3 week old pups who are about the same size as thoses of the video and same black colour and im cringing and feeling sick.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

are you effin kidding me what a heartless bitch hope she dies a nastly and painfull death:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Whitedog (Aug 20, 2010)

Horrendous video but it does not surprise me if she is Bosnian. They have a completely different way of life over there compared to ours. When i was there i saw dogs being spit roasted for food on road sides, dogs are not pets in Bosnia, they roam around as strays like pack animals.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

JackieL said:


> :censor:
> 
> 
> :devil:
> ...


 never mind hands. if i got my size 11 in her face  little rat!!!!


----------



## salsa'dip (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG the lil :censor:!!! n why she wearin gloves, her hands r already dirty!


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

edit better not say that oops!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's hoping it's fake.


----------



## Whitedog (Aug 20, 2010)

Cranwelli said:


> Here's hoping it's fake.



very much doubt it unfortunately, looks very real to me.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

its real 
Find the Girl Who Threw Puppies in River | Facebook
:devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

has to be real if it's on Facebook.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Meko said:


> has to be real if it's on Facebook.


 
I have to admit to thinking something similar with (I'm sure) a similar tone of voice :whistling2:

Somebody said "why would she have somebody film it if it wasn't real".... Well, "people" (using the term loosely, mind) film eachother happy slapping and doing other horrible things, as well.......


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Definately look real to me! 

How anyone can not show compassion to an animal, especially baby animals, is beyond me! I guess it just goes to show that not everyone has the heart & capacity for caring as we do. Very very sad! :devil:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

After reading everyone elses comments I'm quite glad I didn't watch the video. This sort of thing makes me feel sick and horrified at the state of the human race, and slightly ashamed to be part of it to be honest!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not going to watch as I get upset easily, and I'm upset just by reading the description...

Poor pups


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

Pictured: The newborn puppies who survived being thrown into an icy canal | Mail Online

looks like it all happend closer to home to. i told my grandad about it and he wasnt shocked at all. he told me he used to pups in a bucket when he was growing up to dispose of them. i was shocked but he said it was common practice back in them days, maybe where this girl is from still has old beliefs on animal cruelty or not much vet access for euthanasia. its still shocking i just like to try to understand. im just sicked that this one chose to film it tho... a major with hunt has already started with facebook members posting pictures of all kinds of people (some brunettes even)


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my grandad used to aswell, it was just the way things were back then. id like to say its a thing of the past but somehow i doubt it (as the vidio proves). however theres one very important difference between people of my grandads generation and evil :censor: like the girl in the clip: even if it was possible at the time they would not have filmed it. even if its an animal you want rid off they deserve more respect than that.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I know it was common practice and may still be for farmers to put kittens and pups in a bucket to dispose of unwanted litters.

However if that was the case, there still no need to film it for others to 'enjoy' online and at the same time for her to enjoy lobbing them as far as she can into a river, that shows shes done it for pleasure and thats just not right.

One of the pups squeals as it hits the water, that broke my heart


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

apparently these are her details (from youtube)

s*he lives in germany her name is katja puschnik!!! shes in jail now though...thank god.oh and just so u guys can harras her...heres all her info............

.Age: 19

Adress: Münchener Straße.16b, 85653 Aying, Germany

Email adress: [email protected]

Telephone number (parents): +49 8095 1782

School: Gymnasium Ottobrunn

Location of puppy throwing: Mangfall*


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> apparently these are her details (from youtube)
> 
> s*he lives in germany her name is katja puschnik!!! shes in jail now though...thank god.oh and just so u guys can harras her...heres all her info............*
> 
> ...


Good way to get revenge on someone who had nothing to do with it.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

i actaully started crying at work watching that 

how that thing (can call her human) could do that to such defenceless pups is beyond me, i could not be held resposible for her safety if i cgot my hands on her :devil:

im glad she has been caught and jailed, altho that is still to kind a punishment for such an evil deed!


----------



## sherbittfish (Aug 12, 2008)

I saw this one earlier and couldn't believe the ignorance of certain people on another forum. These so called animal lovers have no real proof that this is fake. even if it is this is still a sick thing to do, animal cruelty is not a joke. It certainly looks real, and everyone knows this sort of thing goes on, its about time the royal society for protection of corporate a:censor:s back up their bs ad campaigns with ACTIONS.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

EDIT : just watched it, thought it would be worse....by that, i mean, i might be bein optimistic but it isnt clear that those are definately puppies? like it says it might be a hoax? might be stuffed toys? i know its probably not but im too fragile at the moment to believe anything else right now


----------



## sherbittfish (Aug 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not watched the vid cos i dont think i can, im assumin the pups died? or did someone manage to rescue them do we know?


Not sure but going by the bits of news i've seen it doesn't look like anyone did anything. These people are sick, everyone's going on about whoever that is throwing the puppies in the river, what about the sick person standing filming


----------



## kellymcc28 (Apr 21, 2010)

Absoultly disgusting! It is real I was Reading it in the sun newspaper today! I feel sick to my stomache n so angry! I'm not even going to attempt to watch the video! Maybe she should be punished the way these pups where! Heartless little bitch! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok... I, too, believe it's real, _BUT_......... *rolls out the sarcasm* Everything in the Sun _*HAS*_ to be real..... :whistling2:


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd happily throw her and the camera person into a shark infested pit. Totally disgusting behaviour


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Emmy1 said:


> I'd happily throw her and the camera person into a shark infested pit.


 
:no1:

ETA: Covered in fish guts, I presume??


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

madsmum said:


> i told my grandad about it and he wasnt shocked at all. he told me he used to pups in a bucket when he was growing up to dispose of them. i was shocked but he said it was common practice back in them days, maybe where this girl is from still has old beliefs on animal cruelty or not much vet access for euthanasia. its still shocking i just like to try to understand. im just sicked that this one chose to film it tho... a major with hunt has already started with facebook members posting pictures of all kinds of people (some brunettes even)


I agree drowning unwanted puppies and kittens in a bucket was generally accepted when I was a child. I don't condone it in any way, but it was done quickly and cleanly in a bucket, they weren't thrown with force into a river where instinct would make them panic and try to swim without fully formed legs, drowning very slowly and it wasn't filmed and put on the internet for the world to see! Huge difference in my eyes. 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> EDIT : just watched it, thought it would be worse....by that, i mean, i might be bein optimistic but it isnt clear that those are definately puppies? like it says it might be a hoax? might be stuffed toys? i know its probably not but im too fragile at the moment to believe anything else right now


Cat at the very beginning it wasn't obvious that it was a puppy she was throwing and I actually thought it was a hoax and she was throwing a fluffy toy. However, then she put her hand in the bucket and the puppies in the bucket were squirming and squeaking and I don't think there was a break in filming when she picked up a puppy and threw it, so I do believe absolutely that it was real! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And at least one of the puppies cried when it hit the water.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

I watched it without sound and I thought it looked pretty fake as on my laptop at least everytime she moved her arm back ready to throw it paused and her hand was out of frame so could easily have paused whilst filming put something else in hand and then throw. Perhaps it was amateur film people seeing how far they can push people, after all you can edit sounds. Look at movies some of them are pretty convincing are they not??? 

Still I hope it is a hoax (sick one at that), and not real as that is one heartless :censor: if its not.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

natsuko said:


> I watched it without sound and I thought it looked pretty fake as on my laptop at least everytime she moved her arm back ready to throw it paused and her hand was out of frame so could easily have paused whilst filming put something else in hand and then throw. Perhaps it was amateur film people seeing how far they can push people, after all you can edit sounds. Look at movies some of them are pretty convincing are they not??? .


Sorry - disagree.

There are no pauses when I watch it and on at least 2 of the puppies you can see the puppy in her hand immediately before she throws, so no I don't think it was fake.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wouldnt watch it as I find things like this disturb me for a very long time. 
Sick evil b:censor:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah its real alright...like you can even see the birth blood and uck getting rubbed onto the girls white glove.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Still hoping it is fake, but fear it isn't.

Sickening that this sort of thing probably happens more than you'd think.

I guess these type of people can't afford to get their bitch spayed as they must have the latest pikey wear etc:bash:


----------



## Candice Michelle (Apr 17, 2010)

What a vile little *****!!! How could anyone be that evil!? (Yes, I'm insinuating your Grandparents are cruel!) and anyone else who's willing to drown an animal.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sorry - disagree.
> 
> There are no pauses when I watch it and on at least 2 of the puppies you can see the puppy in her hand immediately before she throws, so no I don't think it was fake.


Must just be my laptop then because everytime her arm goes back ready to throw it kind of glitches/pauses momenterily.


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i cant get my head round that video i have 2 dogs if anyone ever did that to my boys id kill them some sick people out there w:censor:kers


----------



## m4rt1n (Aug 24, 2008)

I would happily volunteer to put my foot on her head in that river. There should be like for like punishments for this type of thing. :devil:


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

m4rt1n said:


> I would happily volunteer to put my foot on her head in that river. There should be like for like punishments for this type of thing. :devil:



agree 100% first word that came to me after i saw that was WHY i cant understand it and how can you sleep after i no i couldnt


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Shes like woohoo in throwing?!? what f:censor:in hell she needs :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: :bash::whip::devil:

:censor: sick and disgute:censor:d


----------



## hallnaomiuk (Jun 4, 2010)

SICK! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

The girl was only fined $6,400... but on a lighter note...

Puppies Thrown Into Bosnian River Saved And Up For Adoption: Pics, Videos, Links, News


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok i take that back, might not be true afterall, just some trying to steal the limelight


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The puppies thrown into the river clearly had white on them - one had a white blaze down its face - I can't see any white on any of these pups.

I think she's just cashing in on the publicity to be honest.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

a question i need to ask would people be more or lless bothered if she was feeding them to snakes??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends if they died humanely. Also, I think it's the sheer glee she seems to exhibit while throwing the puppies in the river that has truly upset everybody. It's like she's enjoying causing those puppies to scream in fear and then ultimately die a slow, painful death.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

personally it would depend if there was a reason for it. if that makes sense. would the pups be killed before hand? would it be a last resort to get the snake to eat something? if the answer to one (or ideally both) of those questions is yes, then i would have less of a problem with it, there would at least be a good reason for their death. however if it was filmed and/or done for kicks then id be just as bothered. i am aware that this prob dosent make much sense.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Depends if they died humanely. Also, I think it's the sheer glee she seems to exhibit while throwing the puppies in the river that has truly upset everybody. It's like she's enjoying causing those puppies to scream in fear and then ultimately die a slow, painful death.


Yeah it's the enjoyment factor that I find perverse and can't understand.

Don't get me wrong - a lot of people feed live animals to their pets or whatever and are de-sensitised to it, or simply just don't care. I try to understand it from those people's perspectives, the same way that I try to understand the fact that people can work in abattoirs and do things that I wouldn't be able to do for a million pound.

My issue is, though, when people take utter enjoyment from things like that and almost relish that opportunity. I had the misfortune of seeing a YouTube video of a Tegu being fed live rats. Of course this is nothing out of the ordinary, but the sheer enjoyment and entertainment that the people were getting out of watching the rats squirm and scream in agony was absolutely unfathomable to me. The actual video involves a few guys sitting around the Tegu's viv and laughing hysterically when the rat's eye pops out as it's still alive. To me, getting enjoyment out of seeing something - anything - suffer is a completely alien concept, and I think that's one of the key things with this video that people are so shocked and appalled by. 

Of course people do things out of necessity, or a lack of alternatives. I have no doubt that drowning puppies goes on every day around the world for various reasons, but irrespective of cultural differences, a lack of finances or different upbringings - getting enjoyment out of a creature suffering is a concept that isn't bound by money or culture, it's an inherent thing, and as far as I'm concerned there must be a different ingredient in someone to be able to do that as it's something that I would simply never, ever be capable of doing.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Also, I think it's the sheer glee she seems to exhibit while throwing the puppies in the river that has truly upset everybody.


At one stage either she or the person behind the camera actually says "Wheeee" as one puppy is flung through the air! :bash:

As has been said everything depends on the circumstances - whether it's being done for sensationalism and some sort of perverse pleasure or out of necessity! I see no necessity here! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> At one stage either she or the person behind the camera actually says "Wheeee" as one puppy is flung through the air! :bash:



Exactly. :censor:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

sick twisted scum!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Did anyone see this today:

Thief hurls dog 40ft to death | The Sun |News

Didn't notice it anywhere else on here.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why I will never leave Diesel tied up outside a shop while I go in.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> Did anyone see this today:
> 
> Thief hurls dog 40ft to death | The Sun |News
> 
> Didn't notice it anywhere else on here.


 
Sick, evil, twisted :censor:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

she should of took them and dumped them out side the vets beter than dumping them into a river

anythink better than that i hope she gets everything coming to her

i could not kill any living thing part from hairy spiders at night (thats only if i cant catch it or the cat dont want to eat it)
other than that it goes out the door or window

easy could of had them pts at the vets or took them to someone who would raise them i feel sorry if there are any more pets in there care at home 
poor mum dog must be well upset


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

hes shattered the lives of 2 elderly people and he only gets 26 weeks?!?!? :bash: sometimes i wish i had the money for a hit man. not death necessarily but a fall from a similar hight :devil:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Apparently his profile is still active on Facebook. I haven't seen it but read it elsewhere. Considering how people reacted to the cat bin saga I can see him getting a fair few friend requests!


----------



## Candice Michelle (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000532162032&v=info&ref=search


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

:lol2:i got his moblie number haha


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

That has brought a tear to my eye. I never, ever leave my lurcher, Maisie, tied up outside shops or unattended anywhere for fear of her being stolen. (Mainly because there are ALOT of Irish travellers in my area who will snatch any lurcher they see) 

I just can not understand why people do this sort of thing. I realy, realy hope he gets what's coming to him. I'm ashamed to think that people like that are part of the human race.


----------



## Geckonidae (Aug 5, 2010)

I just watched the video and then flicked to page 8 to write a comment. I will read the full topic later but right now I am so annoyed and upset by this video I feel I must make a comment. What is wrong with these people and why can this even have happened? Something needs to be done about this, I mean not just charities. The government needs to make things like this a criminal offence and not just fine but imprison people for such offences. And also, not joking, give these people serious mental help. If you feel no sympathy for a squealing pup as, drowning, it is sucked away by the freezing currents of a river, you do have problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm ashamed to think that people like that are part of the human race.


Agreed....I couldnt even bring myself to watch the video. There's some sickening people in the world, hope they rot :censor:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

sick terrible, 26 weeks in jail wooopy dooo. poor owners and dog x


----------

